

Reminder: YC Q&A with Harj and Alexis in Boston tonight - jl
http://alexisohanian.com/ask-y-combinator-anything-yc-qa-sessions-comi/

======
acconrad
I'll be there! Can't wait to meet other Hners!

------
dkasper
Live Broadcast: <http://www.justin.tv/harj#/w/459029824>

